# Question to the NT women



## The Great One

Do you have more male friends than female?


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I only have one guy friend (keep in mind I don't get along well with other males, I'm too aggressive or so they say) the rest a girls. I think it's important to mention that that guy is an amazing ENFJ!


----------



## s1ng4m3

I'd say half-and-half, men and women, but... I tend to prefer the male friends. *shrug*


----------



## lirulin

No; usually they just hit on me, so there goes that....:dry:


----------



## PyrLove

My two IRL best friends are female. Most of my IRL acquaintances and coworkers are male. Most of the women I encounter are too focused on manicures and family photos to be of any interest to me.

OL, I think the split is 50/50. There is less randomness online because I choose where I want to be and am not constrained to familial and societal ties.


----------



## Knives

I'd say half and half. I do have a lot of male friends though.


----------



## Schadenfreude

I only have few people that I call friends and not 'acquaintances', and three of them are male.


----------



## Mendelevium

A fairly even split.


----------



## AirMarionette

I socialize and get along better with men more frequently than with women.
But to answer your question, I have one female friend for every 3 or so guy friends.


----------



## lilmunchkin

More female friends


----------



## Monte

Indeed I do.


----------



## Nomenclature

For every female friend, I have three or four male friends.

Boys are just less drama, for the most part. :|


----------



## Colombina

lirulin said:


> No; usually they just hit on me, so there goes that....:dry:


Same here. Then it gets awkward and so much for that friendship. :/

When I was younger almost all of my closest friends were boys. Now I have a few more female friends than male, though I often prefer hanging out with guy friends or a mixed group. A few years ago I noticed that for some reason the few people in my life I've truly disliked have disproportionately been women, and my favorite teachers/professors have been men.


----------



## WhatEver

Yes, and it because I have more fun with male.
Specially when I was a kid I used to play with boys and I didn't have any female friends at all 
when I was in elementary school there was a group " 6 boys + 1 girl " and they always cause problem in school XD
(( I just remember when we run away from school by climbing the wall :tongue)

Oh one of them was my best friend for like 16 years ( I think he is ENTP ) and I was older then him by 3 hours (we born in the same day ) but I didn't see him for like 3 years after my parent make me go to girls high school only  

Oh I notice that most of ENTPs have more male friend then female :crazy:


----------



## Isis

It's a mix...


----------



## limelight3

Edit: ...........screw it. I'm not doing so well in intelligence today. This was an NT forum, NOT an NF forum. Suck. Sorry to throw off y'all. :frustrating:

have like purely male friends, but that might be because I like things 5 yr old boys tend to like. :laughing: Um, but yeah, all through High school it was me and like 20 guys.....girls are too emotional and catty. *shrug*


----------



## jelly roots

I think I have a decent mix of m/f friends. Guys are definitely more playful and gung-ho about what/where to go. Females like to stick to one place and predictability. 

Also there is a broader spectrum of topics that can be discussed with males. Females like details and focusing their chats on people in their lives and of course, themselves. 

Guys don't seem to mind if you let your language slide and they don't shy away from controversy.


----------



## Exayevie

Yes. I actually find it rather difficult to get along with other girls sometimes, the exception being other NT girls. I just don't take a lot of interest in what other girls tend to talk about.

My guy friends on the other hand are numerous.


----------



## madame cabanis

Definitely more guy friends. Although, sometimes, I'm startled to realize I still have friends at all.


----------



## Radiant Flux

I tend to get nervous around guys, which is in fact, quite dumb of me. If the guys my age would stop acting stupid and I could stop my ackwardness, I'm sure I would have more close guys friends.


----------



## wonderfert

My best friend is female but the majority of my friends are male.


----------



## Vahkrin

Well, I straightup just don't have a lot of friends. :laughing:  :sad:

I *can* say, however, that I don't particularly have a preference. Though gender does have an effect on personality in some ways/times, I care about a person's mind and personality, not their genitalia. I only really have one very close friend, she's female, and so are most of my other, *much* more distant friends, but I think this mostly has to do with coincidence/circumstance.


----------



## Aislee

While I do talk to girls, I don't really refer to them as friends unless they knew me well and vice versa. And for that, I can only honestly name two female friends.

Otherwise, I have 10+ male friends but the reason for this is a bit obvious. Most of the females I've met have train of thoughts I just do not agree with, or they share no interests with me. However, I can relate much easier with guys. Not only that, I tend to be a little off into the crude/harsh humor which women don't crack up often.

I know they exist, but I've had no luck in finding any. I frequently have to tone down my personality and be more kind towards females... so in a way, they can never truly know who I am. 

...Or maybe I'm just inadvertently prejudice. I wished I wasn't.


----------



## Turelie

My closest friends are made up of 2 males and 3 females. The women are INTJ and ISTJ, so there's no drama to deal with. The one feeler is a guy (INFP).

Honestly, a lot of women scare me, and I prefer to socialize with guys or non-dramatic women.


----------



## Exayevie

I think I just realized something. Note, NatetheGreat, how this fits in not only here, but also in the thread you posted about personality types clashing (at least I think that was you... and I think this is yours. Ah well).

Anyway, note first that all my guy friends tend to be more charismatic than my female friends. Often I have told myself that it would be nice to meet a girl who is as charismatic as the guys I know. I figured there just weren't as many around (rather sexist against myself, aren't I? I think many rational women feel that way... though I could be wrong).

Well here's what I noticed: a number of the women that I've met have been very charismatic, but I never seem to assimilate - or even desire to assimilate - into their close circles (though I do very much appreciate knowing them somewhere between friends and acquaintances). At length, I drew the conclusion that my friendships with women only work when I am the quote-on-quote "alpha female." Despite my admiration and appreciation of charisma in women, I never actually bother to befriend them if I am overshadowed by them in the area of charisma. Hubris much?

Oddly enough, I have no trouble being overshadowed in charisma by guys. The more charismatic the better. Why am I so effing sexist?

This ties into the "great personality grudge match" thread in that because of this, I often find that the personality types of my girl friends typically don't get along with rationals - lots of ISFJs, for instance. Yet, males of the same type(s), I don't click with as easily.

My word, I am so convoluted.


----------



## RhoAlphaNuAlpha

I have an equal amount of female and male friends.
However, I have a tendency to see the male friends more regularly because they usually seem more interested in going out and/or doing activities.
At least my group of friends anyway.


----------



## zerogravity

Mostly female friends, but I have more male friends in the classroom


----------



## ZeRo

I live in two countries. I find in one of the countries it was maybe 70% guys... 
In the other about 10-20% guys

In general, more chicks than guys.


----------



## feefafo

I have four best friends, all female.

However, none of my friends were in my classes in first and second year at high school, so I either talked to girls who were at my primary school (that I kind of knew already) or the guys. I found it a lot easier to make conversation with them - probably because they didn't act stupid to fit in. I mean, they weren't very smart, but I just couldn't stand the whole, "Uh...uh...I...don't know? GIGGLEGIGGLEGIGGLE!" thing from my female classmates. Seriously. NOBODY IS THAT DUMB.*

Also, most of the girls were already good friends and (unlike my old primary school classmate that had ended up in the same class as me) I couldn't possibly find a way in to their little groups. I did share a room with one girl at band camp (oh, look - a geeky INTP who went to band camp because she's in band and she's a band geek!), so I could kind of talk to her, but it's clear when people are only talking to you so they don't feel like they're bullying the loser in the corner.

Back on topic. One of my earliest best friends was a guy. He moved to England when I was around 6, but we still managed to visit. He was really delightfully geeky. He taught me loads about maths and science and the decimal places of pi. Both of his parents are academics. Makes sense. He was _awesome_.

I haven't spoken to him in a while. I wonder if he still has the same e-mail address.
Hmm...



* I lie. In first year, we did an informal close-reading test on Shakespeare's life. One girl in my class actually said that a theatre-goer was "a special prison". You can imagine how hard it was for me not to burst out laughing or punch her in the face for being so amazingly stupid.


----------



## Neon Knight

I used to, but not likely because I am INTP but because I have much more in common especially music-wise and other interests. Plus I am generally weary of women irl because I have major trust issues since I've had trouble in the past and I don't know what it is, but there are very few that I make real lasting friendships with. I think women are more prone to backstab each other whereas men seem to have this code of honour with each other and wouldn't even think of doing what many women do to each other.


----------



## minavanhelsing

Hmm...I don't have many friends, period, but I don't think I have any more guy friends than the average person. I'm equally comfortable with girls and guys (you have to be in a physics class that's 75% male), and my boyfriend is one of my best friends. Maybe a 60/40 of female/male.


----------



## Neon Knight

It helps when most of the things you're interested in are guy-dominated things.


----------



## Amra

Generally, yes. 
I find most men are easier to talk to about most things, they're not prepared for emotional warfare, and there's less time devoted to calculating the probability of backstabbing than there is with female friends. Not that I don't need them from time to time, but most of my female friends don't tend to be what is considered "normal" in society's eye, either.
However, my current situation has drained me of friends, so the answer is no at this particular time.


----------



## rappf

Yes. I have nearly all male friends. I think I'm running on something of a 1 to 10-20 ratio, female-to-male.

It's not that I don't get along with females or that they don't get along with me, but... *shrug*


----------



## AkiKaza

I can get along with females find, but I find males _much_ easier to get along with. [most] Girls [I've known] are flaky, and chatty, and too emotional, and whine and get over-excited about everything. ('Cept my really best girl friends. But that's why they're my friends.) Guys are much more laid back, and they don't give me that ">8O" face when I say something weird insensitive :tongue:

(Well...maybe when I say weird things, but that's everyone's reaction.)


----------



## daedaln

More girls than guys, for me.


----------



## Tad Cooper

No, but I get on better with males than females (I have more in common with them).


----------



## RainbowFish

Friends in general, it's about 60-40 guys (but that could be because I'm in my early 20s, and don't look hideous). 
Close friends, probably 60-40 girls. But I get along with guys better from the git go.


----------



## Jazzlee

If you mean real friends, then definitely more girls than guys. Guys tend to see me as a little sister, so they ditch me once they get a gf and she becomes jealous. _Or_ they're assholes who're trying to get into my pants. (High school, my friends...)

If you mean acquaintances, it's about 50-50.


----------



## TurquoiseSunset

More girls for me. We are all different, so we fit beautifully :crazy: and they accept me for who I am.


----------



## autumnalone

I have no male friends irl, but that's more due to my environment. I moved to a new city and was plopped straight into an all-girls school at the age of 12, and everything was downhill from there...

Online, it's a nice 50/50 split. c:


----------



## PeevesOfCourse

half and half.


----------



## Vanitas

Yes. I keep like.. 2-4 female friends, the rest are male.


----------



## ViolinGal

Nope, I have a few friends...and they are all female.


----------



## Tantara

I have few true friends, but those people I do have long-term bonds with are males. I have had a few close female friends in the past, but I usually get along best with guys.


----------



## KatHorcrux

When I was in high school I had nearly all female friends, but as I got older the ratio evened out. I would say about 6:4 in favor of the females.


----------



## Devilsapple

Just slightly more male friends than female.


----------



## darksoul

I get along better with my male friends though most of them are SFs.


----------



## The Unseen

Yes, the great majority of my friends are male. It's been that way my entire life. I only have 1 female friend that I'm close to.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

No.




.


----------



## The Exception

It's about 50/50 for me.


----------



## sonicdrink

no, actually, I don't.


----------



## Napoleptic

It's varied throughout my life - more female friends through high school (too shy to approach boys), way more male friends in college, and now probably about even since most are married.

I have always, however, related far more easily to my guy friends. It's like most men are on the same page, while my female friends are on another page...and most women are in a different book in a different library! Men just make better sense to me. I get along best with NT males and NF females for whatever reason.

The only people who seem to really "get" me, though, are INTP guys.


----------



## TheOwl

I don't really have that many friends, but my few friends are male and my acquaintances are female.

My best friend (the only one I'd think to call if I'm sad - and being an INTP, I don't actually talk about my feelings. I just tell him to talk, and he does. He talks a lot. I love it. It distracts me from whatever's wrong. He has an interesting mind.) is male, but I don't think he considers me his best friend. I think he thinks I'm kind of his girlfriend without the committment or labeling (I'm the one who didn't want the committment or labeling).

Also, I'm more likely to call a guy I know a friend than a girl I know a friend even if I hang out with each of them equally. I'll usually feel more of a connection with the guy.


----------



## day_dreamer

Aislee said:


> While I do talk to girls, I don't really refer to them as friends unless they knew me well and vice versa. And for that, I can only honestly name two female friends.
> 
> Otherwise, I have 10+ male friends but the reason for this is a bit obvious. Most of the females I've met have train of thoughts I just do not agree with, or they share no interests with me. However, I can relate much easier with guys. Not only that, I tend to be a little off into the crude/harsh humor which women don't crack up often.
> 
> I know they exist, but I've had no luck in finding any. I frequently have to tone down my personality and be more kind towards females... so in a way, they can never truly know who I am.
> 
> ...Or maybe I'm just inadvertently prejudice. I wished I wasn't.


You just stated my life story. I now feel I'm not the only one who feels lonely. Though I have one witty female friend whom I really respect...other than that...all throughout my life I have been back-stabbed by female friends after they used me for whatever purpose they needed. But guys back-stab too, and I have had it sadly:sad: . But backstabbing occurs more amongst same sex than opposite sexes. I have more male friends...though I'm seriously looking for at least one female friend with whom I can be myself....


----------



## wonderfert

Yes. And I always tend to be treated as one of the guys, or as a little sister. Regardless of whether or not I'm younger.


----------



## vespertine

I have more female friends, mostly of the ST/NT variety. I felt comfortable with them the most since I grew up studying in an all girls' school and only had a sister, I didn't have a lot of interactions with men aside from my father and my classmates in kindergarten. In college I gained a number of male friends though. I avoid some of them if I feel there would be potential drama (eg. they seem to be attracted to me and I am not attracted to them. I don't have these problems with girls...) I like being 'one of the boys' sometimes, as I'm not really a girly girl.


----------



## LQ9

The Great One said:


> Do you have more male friends than female?


Yes... I do.


----------



## Mette

Yes, I have more male friends than female friends. For the most part I don't understand women.

I have a couple of NT female friends, but we can often go weeks or even months without speaking. When we do eventually speak it's not angsty and there aren't 20 questions about why I haven't called/SMSed/emailed. Most women seem to need more regular contact than men.


----------



## Glowstick

I have always gotten along better with guys than girls, though I have a few good friends that are girls (one is an INTP and 2 are ENTJs). In general, girls really scare me and it's something i struggle with, especially in the workplace. I find that I have little patience for talks about feelings, handbags, marriage, wedding plans, kids, make-up, and people who use more words in a sentence than necessary (I know, I come off as kinda cold, selfish and impatient). A few of my girl friends told me they like hanging out with me because I'm surrounded by guys and tried dating a bunch of my guy friends. 

I've had several female roommates in an attempt to befriend more girls but over time the relationships turned passive aggressive and eventually I was asked to move out of my last 3 places... Girls still really scare me and I try to shy away from them especially if they like drama.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

Well, not exactly, a ratio perhaps of 2 girls to 1 boy.


----------



## grizzlyy

About equal, but I am definitely more at ease in a group setting of guys than girls.


----------



## Saira

Definitely more male friends, I'm usually the only female in the group. I have a male brain, so I can talk and joke much better with guys + I can flirt with them, that's always fun.  I love my female friends, but it was hard to find them, most women I know don't like me and I've no idea why.


----------



## Saira

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Elyasis

Saira said:


> Definitely more male friends, I'm usually the only female in the group. I have a male brain, so I can talk and joke much better with guys + I can flirt with them, that's always fun.  I love my female friends, but it was hard to find them, most women I know don't like me and I've no idea why.


You are like a male without having boyfriend potential or being easily led by their "charms" like the other guys. In other words, useless to them. They simply have no basis for understanding how to interact with you without the roles they've assigned to themselves and others.

If I had to make a guess.


----------



## Saira

Elyasis said:


> You are like a male without having boyfriend potential or being easily led by their "charms" like the other guys. In other words, useless to them. They simply have no basis for understanding how to interact with you without the roles they've assigned to themselves and others.
> 
> If I had to make a guess.


Maybe that, too. My guess is that it mostly comes from being scared I might steal their boyfriends since I've noticed they are much colder to me when they're with them. Most of those guys were in love with me at some point, and most of those girls are unconfident and serious. I've realized I unconsciously act flirty with everyone, regardless of their relationship status, gender, age etc. I really have to tone that down... 

P.S. On the other hand, confident and more assertive women like me, but I get the feeling it's sort of motherly love, since I can be such a child - a stereotypical ENTP. Most of my girlfriends are SJs and SFs, and I sometimes feel like such a weirdo when they laugh at how I think. Do other NTs also have problems talking with down-to-earth, romantic people? Unlike every woman I know, I really hate small talk.


----------



## Elyasis

Saira said:


> Maybe that, too. My guess is that it mostly comes from being scared I might steal their boyfriends since I've noticed they are much colder to me when they're with them. Most of those guys were in love with me at some point, and most of those girls are unconfident and serious. I've realized I unconsciously act flirty with everyone, regardless of their relationship status, gender, age etc. I really have to tone that down...
> 
> P.S. On the other hand, confident and more assertive women like me, but I get the feeling it's sort of motherly love, since I can be such a child - a stereotypical ENTP. Most of my girlfriends are SJs and SFs, and I sometimes feel like such a weirdo when they laugh at how I think. Do other NTs also have problems talking with down-to-earth, romantic people? Unlike every woman I know, I really hate small talk.



People like small talk? I just thought it was one of those funny social rituals "normal" people follow to seem "part of society". :tongue:


----------



## Saira

Elyasis said:


> People like small talk? I just thought it was one of those funny social rituals "normal" people follow to seem "part of society".


Hahaha, you're right, but still, there are many people who aren't that "normal" and do it because they honestly enjoy sharing every little detail of the ground-breaking news about an exciting thing that happened to to them last night while they were washing those porcelain dishes they inherited from their mother-in-law 7 years ago. Aaaaaaaa :bored:


----------



## AgnosticGirl

Yes. I am a tomboy, at heart.


----------



## bluenlgy

NT women are annoyed by female friends and other women? Funny for me, I have major trouble relating to other men, and only like to be surrounded by women.

Big realization today --- NTs just want to fuck


----------



## AgnosticGirl

Yes. I'm a bit of a tom boy at heart.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Usually.

I get hassled too much by other women, or sometimes I think we're friends and it turns out I said something that offended them and they never told me and secretly hate me.

But I've had a few very close female friends who were definitely NT.

Mind you I'm not at all masculine myself, the men I've been close with were'nt jockish types.

Nerdy/funny. Usually xNTX


----------



## Hawkeye

More female, probably about 3:1, though I prefer the company of the male friends I do have.


----------



## happyrain

I have a lot of guy friends, but most of my close friends are girls.


----------



## Marisa

I'd say so.


----------



## anreamltz

I prefer my male friends. I have a particular ENTJ male friend who's probably the best I have at the moment, strangely enough. I find a pattern here that INTJs don't get along with ENTJs much. I sometimes show characteristics of an INTP, which may be a reason why.


----------



## Rubisco

I have more female friends. I'm a girl. I also lived in an all-girl residence program, so of course that had a lot to do with it. 
In high school I had about half guy friends, but I was closer to the girls.


----------



## hylogenesis

I grew up with almost exclusively male friends, but I currently have more female friends...

Generally, I try to avoid women because there's something about my communication style that they mistake for romantic interest--why I attract lesbians in the first place is beyond me--and I end up getting caught up in these insane situations where some kind of feeling type will sit there and argue with me for HOURS and tell me how perfect we are for each other...and it just gets ugly when I have to tell them it'll never happen (because I can't stand most feeling types...there are exceptions, but in general, you know...)...so that's why I most often approach men, and women most often approach me.


----------



## The Wanderer

I typically have mostly female friends. When I was younger though it was the complete opposite. I was a total tomboy so I used to have a ton of guy friends. But after puberty that unfortunately changed. I would like it to be 50/50- 50% percent male friends and 50% female friends.


----------



## koakuma

I used to have much more male friends before and we used to play video games, go for drives, etc.

Since I started Univeristy, in a class of 30 females and 3 males, I of course made more female friends than male ones. So right now I think I have more female friends just because of that.

So, it's maybe 40/60 (male/female) at the moment.


----------



## Tea Path

when I was younger: male > female.
Now: female slightly > male,mainly cause I've ferreted out the NT types in my friends. I just don't have F type friends. 

As an aside, the F types that are trying to be my friend inevitably invite me to that food/buy shit at my house crap with some lame game involved. 
wanna be my friend, challenge me.


----------



## ninacheburashka

No, it's probably a ratio of about 4:1 of female to male friends.


----------



## INFJane

My friends are mainly guys, but we don't always get along. My best friend is a girl who tested as ENFP one day.


----------



## BlackSnow

Male, my best female friend is INFP, I can't stand sensors for too long.


----------



## savichick

yes. Or I did. Until they all got married. Now I have no friends.


----------



## Tea Path

savichick said:


> yes. Or I did. Until they all got married. Now I have no friends.


sure that's not by your choice? do you call them?


----------



## savichick

Tea Path said:


> sure that's not by your choice? do you call them?


Good point. Honestly no. I used to pretend that it didn't matter, since they were all friends, nothing more. But somehow it does. Not to me, but definitely to their wives, most of whom I don't know at all.


----------



## Tea Path

savichick said:


> Good point. Honestly no. I used to pretend that it didn't matter, since they were all friends, nothing more. But somehow it does. Not to me, but definitely to their wives, most of whom I don't know at all.


ah, I see. could be insecurities in these females and not wanting them to hang out with a woman alone. would I be correct in assuming you don't have much in common with the women? 

(it's what I found in relationships that I had like that)


----------



## phila

The Great One said:


> Do you have more male friends than female?



that are my real friends? yes. but technically i have more girlfriends in sheer quantity. Of them.


----------



## Angeni

I tend to form faster friendly acquaintances with males, but have far more female friends. I'd say I really only have one guy friend--an ISFP (though I use the term friend sparingly). I tend to rub many guys the wrong way because I often challenge their egos. (I'm told that it's alarming for a girl to be so confrontational, though I don't see why.)


----------



## Dracarys

Female


----------



## savichick

Tea Path said:


> ah, I see. could be insecurities in these females and not wanting them to hang out with a woman alone. would I be correct in assuming you don't have much in common with the women?
> 
> (it's what I found in relationships that I had like that)


You've pretty much summed it up. I've tried to form friendships with these girls, but either they're just not interested, or after one or two attempts at "small talk" we both just give up. It's sad but I guess it's life.


----------



## gintariukeas

I have only 1 male friend. And i do have difficulties with that. I watch them as 'crush objects'.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Half-half I would say, although I tend to get on with my male friends better. I usually find them easier to confide in for some reason (if they're not trying to get into my pants that is)


----------



## mejdiniz

I am a lot closer with guys, and I tend to just enjoy being around them more. I find girls way too overbearing. I can't always handle their little emotional things going on in their lives. The only girls I talk to are an INFJ, INTP and ENFP. Soo no SFs.


----------



## boblikesoup

This thread is packed with women I want to marry, but I'm scarred they'll leave me for my guy friends :kitteh:


----------



## mejdiniz

boblikesoup said:


> This thread is packed with women I want to marry, but I'm scarred they'll leave me for my guy friends :kitteh:


Don't be scared. Try it out, and if it doesn't work then it isn't worth crying over. Idk. You will never know if you don't try.


----------



## boblikesoup

mejdiniz said:


> Don't be scared. Try it out, and if it doesn't work then it isn't worth crying over. Idk. You will never know if you don't try.


Or I can has like 12 NT internet girlfriends and they never leave me for my friends because they never meet!



I'm actually more of the belief that it's best to just be open and trusting and if anything bad happens then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## mejdiniz

boblikesoup said:


> Or I can has like 12 NT internet girlfriends and they never leave me for my friends because they never meet!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually more of the belief that it's best to just be open and trusting and if anything bad happens then it wasn't meant to be.


 lololol you could do that. That is funny. But I am not sure how well t would go if they were NT gf on the internet. I would personally get bored.


----------



## Lunietta

I have more female friends. But, when I meet new people, I always have better connection with males.


----------



## JackInTheBox

How come the NT men hardly ever get asked anything?


----------



## Nyu

All male friends, but the friendships are brief because eventually they start to flirt or admit they like me and I cut ties :/ females I think get the wrong vibe from me and think I am stuck up. I guess I look mean, I am intj so I have dealt with that it awhile. I enjoy the company of my male friends they usually discuss weapons, video games, and sci-fi. I have yet to meet another woman irl that enjoys these things.


----------



## aphinion

I have more female friends, but I prefer the company of guys. It honestly is less complicated.


----------



## Zellen

I mostly have acquaintances. The 2 close friends I have are both female. One is a confirmed enfp and the other I think is infj. Most of the women I meet I really can't relate to very well so it's usually very superficial relationships with them. I can only stand being around them in small doses because the stupid stuff they talk about really starts to get on my nerves. 

I get along much better with guys and I would have a lot more guy friends except... They usually want to have sex with me. Lol


----------



## Tea Path

JackInTheBox said:


> How come the NT men hardly ever get asked anything?


aw . . .here: why are you whining about not being asked anything?

You could start a thread  Ask an NT male something.


----------



## JackInTheBox

Tea Path said:


> aw . . .here: why are you whining about not being asked anything?
> 
> You could start a thread  Ask an NT male something.


Meh, doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## anon1234

I get along with men more frequently, but my closest friends are female. I get along with Ns more than S... but I have some S friends with similar interests.


----------



## Kant

Half and Half


----------



## littlecowfish

Closer friends are mostly female. Intelligent ladies with strong personalities - I love them! I tend to meet these girl friends in small groups. Large groups of girls are just... quite shrill. 

I thought I had a couple of good guy friends, but this is dwindling as they suddenly fess up to non-platonic feelings and then everything gets awkward. So far I find that every guy I get to know really well turns out to be a massive pervert, which I'm not entirely comfortable with :/ 

If hanging out in larger groups I definitely prefer it to be mixed gender as I think this tempers the excesses of either one sex.


----------



## Chesire Tower

that said:


> Would it be safe to say that most NTs have more friends of the opposite gender? I know that I have more female friends. It's likely because I'm not into the whole "super macho" vibe that most guys tend to give off, and I don't really play sports, which is a classic guy pass-time.


That used to be the case for most of my life but now; it's about equal. I do relate best to non-traditional men and and women 'though.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Fern said:


> In my experience: a dude's got a problem with you, he lets you know. He will not tell everyone that you are pregnant.


This has got to be the funniest thing so far; I've read today.


----------



## Fern

TreasureTower said:


> This has got to be the funniest thing so far; I've read today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
> Glad I made a difference I guess


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

I used to. I generally tend to get along better with guys than girls. However since I moved countries I've mainly had female friends. Most of the new guy friends I make tend to misunderstand our relationship and push for a romantic commitment. I can only really be myself around guys.


----------



## bearlybreathing

Yes, actually. I have a boyfriend of sorts and a male ski buddy of sorts. That's 2:0


----------



## ENTJGirlLA

50/50 but the close females in my life are not the sensitive kind


----------



## Yorisen

I have more chick friends than guy friends. But, my closest friends are mostly guys and I feel more of a connection with guys, generally, than girls. Not sure if this is because of a difference in guys or girls or if it's just me.


----------



## NerdilyDone

I get along better with males than with females, but when I have deeper friendships it tends to be with females. Prolly because the guys think I want to date them if they get too close. That, and women understand each other easier.


----------



## paige1136

No. I have more female friends but most are NT women :wink:

It's rare for some reason for be to actually be "close friends" with a male, because sexual tension and/or feelings get in the way. So they usually stay at an acquaintance level. I have many male acquaintances, and few female acquaintances.


----------



## wolfdream88

I have 3 girl friends and 1 guy friend (people I consider my "real" friends as opposed to "social" friends). I tend to get along better with guys, but the trend has shifted due to my being a bit of a feminist and having been burnt in past relationships. I just don't let a whole lot of people in. Male friends seem to always want something more.


----------



## cali

I have two male acquaintances and maybe six female friends, so definitely no.


----------



## mighty_mumu

Males. since i was a kid.
never had a crush with them or them with me. im a tomboy so i blend seamlessly to the mix. currently in very satisfying friendship with an INTJ for 18 years, ENTx for 10, INTP for 8, and ENTP for a year. all males. and we're all dating different persons, still maintaining our friendships.


----------



## AliciaM

The Great One said:


> Do you have more male friends than female?


Far more.
I have been in majority male classes all my life, and find male 'companions' to be far more interesting, straight to the point, and altogether easier.

Not that I have many friends or anything....But yes, more male 'friends' than female.


----------



## miss. potato

It's half and half at the moment, but usually more men.


----------



## SHERlockedEnigmaPage394

I usually have more male friends but I have more female friends at the moment.


----------



## Cherie

Male, definitely. I wish more guys were open to strictly platonic friendships though.
All the female friends I have are quite guy-ish


----------



## -Alpha-

Seratonin said:


> Male, definitely. I wish more guys were open to strictly platonic friendships though.


This is a near fantasy. The only occurrence of this would be if a guy is strictly not attracted to you.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Seratonin said:


> Male, definitely. I wish more guys were open to strictly platonic friendships though.
> All the female friends I have are quite guy-ish


No kidding. I've lost male friends because eventually they wanted to be more.


----------



## ninacheburashka

I have more male acquaintances and I get along with males much better, however I find it difficult to form friendships as I'm incredibly shy around boys in particular. I didn't have any male figures in my childhood as I rarely saw my dad, so that could probably be why. Boys are easier to get along with, though.


----------



## disguise

Females. My schools have always had a ratio of 3:1 of girls and boys, and my hobbies revolve around fairly stereotypical "female hobbies" (not meaning shopping or such). But I get along very well with males as I do with females; in my life there just has been more females around to talk to.


----------



## finefrenzy

close friends--generally female, with a few males tossed in.

socially, I prefer to interact with males--they get me more. BUT, I'm in college, and male-female friendships are pretty difficult to manage (especially at a small school)


----------



## Unorthodox

Males, definitely. It's been that way since I was a child. I hate to admit that I've also lost some good friends because they wanted more and I didn't.


----------



## jpoon

My absolute best friend and the one person who actually seems to understand me (and quite possibly the only person who I'd consider dying for) is my sister, but other than that, I pretty much only interact with guys. I have one female friend group that I met during my freshman year in college that lived right down the hall from me, and although it's fun to hang out with them every now and then, they're not the type of people that you can sit down and have a deep, intellectual conversation with - it's more so just superficial fun and a way to pass the time. I'm their exact opposite in many ways (they're all bubbly extroverts and at times do things that embarrass the crap out of me - such as spewing out their guy problems and asking the stupidest/most illogical questions that have the most obvious answer in public), but I still enjoy their company. They're nice, generally non judgmental, and a nice change from always hanging with guys!

Otherwise, I've just always preferred the company of guy friends. We have much more in common, and the fact that I'm majoring in computer science also kind of affects the gender that I'm more exposed to now :tongue:


----------



## ladyofshalott

Interesting a lot seem to have more male friends as I have basically none! There just few in my social circle at all, never had a particularly close male friend. I don't do it on purpose, but it seems it is easier (social convention?) to befriend other women. I suppose that INTP and other types are more common amongst men so it might make sense that people could more likely relate to males, but it's not like I can only friends with INTPs, and if that were the case I would not find friends easily! Though I am friends with at least onee INTP in real life (female too), I guess a number of my female friends don't really fit with stereotypes of females, and are more than capable of intellectual discussion. I don't have the problem of the previous post of things remaining superficial, though we do like some stereotypically girly things too. I have honestly encountered more females who I have discovered capable of intellectual debate (though it is in general a rare thing!)

I feel like a lot of male people there is some barrier, some few common interests if they just like football, some are sexist and that won't work, others who if I could get to know might be more similar to me seem to have a hard time not being so awkward it's just impossible!
I feel like the way women are raised it makes it easier to form connections and form certain social skills. The paradox of the patriarchy folks is that is seems to suck for men, and make things rather difficult. Those are just my observations though...

Who I am friends with is partly random circumstance etc though, and I don't feel like I have lots of control over who I make friends with, it just happens and I am not good at initiating it....


----------



## tech_hunter

I don't have any "friends" right now, but I have always gotten along with males more then females.

My ENTP daughter has many female acquaintances, but her best buds seem to all be male, to the horror of their girlfriends.


----------



## gracElizabeth

Yes.


----------



## Helweh18

I have wayyyyyy more male friends than female ones.


----------



## Mair

I usually share more common interests with the boys, I used to have mainly male friends at school but my best friend was an ENTP female.
I also hang out with my brother and his friends sometimes, we have a lot in common.


----------



## passmethecookies

Yes. Definitely more male friends in general. I get along better with them. They get my sense of humor and don't feel hurt by my bluntness, while the opposite happens with most of the women. I have three best friends, two of them are men (one that I know is INTP, the other I don't know, I suspect ENTP, but not sure).


----------



## Hypathia

The Great One said:


> Do you have more male friends than female?


Hmmm... Because of one of my interests, I have a door wide open to many female friends. However, those I actually keep close to me tend to be a majority of males with a lone female.


----------



## hogwarttyctyer

nope, I don't my besties are girls


----------



## youngheaux

Practically all female. Hard for me to open up to guys, especially because i sometimes feel like they want more (commitment!!) and don't want to lead them on

One of the things I've been surprised by is that there is an idea that females aren't really INT....i feel like among people have bonded with, most are at least I & T. Then again i live in a city known for its coldness and introversion


----------



## TriggerHappy923

No. I have only one friend, she is female. I have many male acquaintances that call me their friend, go figure. 

I have little to no female acquaintances; I either fail to speak their language or something. It's not like I don't try to connect with females, but I won't bend over backwards for anyone to maintain a (possibly frail) connection. My time is precious, I can tell (now I can) if someone is using me as a friend of convenience, which I don't have time for.

Edit: Note, yes I am sexist. There are some characteristics and/or actions I will except from men and won't except from women, and visa versa. I'm trying to fix this, but I'm just being honest.

Also a note, my one female friend is an ENTJ.


----------



## theredpanda

No, actually. I used to have quite a few male friends, but lately they've been pretty much all female- although it's kind of funny- most are NT females, although I have some ISFJ friends. But the guys in my life right now are more acquaintances than friends.


----------



## Vesters

I have more female friends.


----------



## marybluesky

I always have had female friends. I was usually surrounded by girls rather than boys. Recently I`ve joined new groups where I meet more boys and see I can relate to them well. Maybe it`s because we have shared interests. I guess that`s a matter of being mentally compatible, whether they are girls or boys.


----------



## StoryLover221B

I have mostly female friends, but I do enjoy the company of my male friends I know through theatre.


----------



## iisu

Right now I have exactly 3 acquaintances who I might see once or twice a year, one of them is male.

I find it easier to talk to guys generally, but I've never had male friends after I started school (7 y.o.). Females seem to accept my behavior better.


----------

